# Taurine question



## dnich (Jul 14, 2007)

Ok so i was thinking of adding some taurine with my creatine intake like 2 grams pre and 2 grams post w/o with creatine.Does this sound alright and does the taurine just give you a pump during work outs or is there more to it??Lastly if anyone has taken it id like to know what they thought about it and howd it work for you!?! Thanks in advance


----------



## Nate K (Jul 14, 2007)

Yeah, what's up with taurine. I don't think taurine is for the PUMP!!!

Any success stories????


----------



## Jodi (Jul 14, 2007)

I don't think it helps with pumps.  It acts more like creatine where it provides muscle hydration and protein synthesis.  

Personally I find it's benefits me with headaches and muscle cramps.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Jul 21, 2007)

[quote   Creatine Supplements - AST Creatine HSC  ] 

Creatine HSC Information - 4lbs from AST 
We all know creatine monohydrate works. You take it - you get bigger and you get stronger. You feel good, you feel big, and you feel strong. You can knock out more and more reps with heavier and heavier weights. It???s great stuff - at least for the first month or so. Then what happens? Bam! You hit that wall. The weights aren???t moving up like they did at first. That pump just doesn???t seem quite as full as it use to. You know what I mean. This is called diminished creatine efficacy. It happens to everyone who relies on simple creatine monohydrate for the their creatine saturation needs.

One of the fundamental missions at AST Sports Science is to foster a greater understanding into the dynamics of muscle anabolism through nutritional intervention. With this fundamental approach AST Sports Science became the first company to enhance the effectiveness of creatine monohydrate with our original Creatine Complex-5???. Now Creatine HSC??? takes the science of creatine supplementation even further. New Creatine HSC is designed to create a more efficient and congruent atmosphere to increase creatine uptake and utilization within the muscle cell by effectively manipulating the intricate metabolic pathways of the phospho-creatine cycle.

Creatine HSC???s scientifically based creatine formula utilizes an advanced substrate understanding to enhance the biological mechanisms of creatine metabolism. Creatine HSC maximizes the integration of creatine carrier sub-pathways and bioenergetic mediation to effectively increase muscle cell creatine uptake, retention and creatine/ATP turnover.

Creatine HSC???s innovative ???Hyper-Saturation Creatine Complex??? incorporates pure HPLC creatine monohydrate with an integrated bio-energetic ATP support system, a dual-phosphate / taurine matrix, unique sodium / creatine mediators and DGC??? (high-glycemic-index dextrorotatory glucose crystals) to help facilitate a desired creatine ???Hyper-Saturation??? effect. Through this ???Hyper-Saturation??? effect, Creatine HSC delivers over 87% more creatine to your muscles than creatine monohydrate alone. And it doesn???t stop there . . .

ATP Support System - AST Sports Science is currently the only company researching the bio-energetic complexities of the phospho-creatine cycle in order to gain a better understanding of the co-interactions with relation to creatine / ATP synthesis. These important intermediaries are key to increasing the intensity and duration of creatine???s muscle building effects. By providing these essential intermediate substrates, Creatine HSC fuels a micro-cellular environment prime for continued creatine/ATP turnover long after other creatine supplements have stopped producing results. Other creatine formulas ignore important substrate activity that is involved in the proliferation of ATP.

This oversight limits creatine???s potential as a fuel and a buffer for ATP and as a contributor to cell hyper-hydration, protein accrual and muscular growth. Creatine HSC provides the necessary micro-nutrients that take advantage of creatine???s site-specific substrate activity. By providing these bio-energetic nutrients responsible for sustained creatine/ATP turnover, Creatine HSC delivers continual dynamic muscle performance increases month after month after month.

Sodium-Creatine Mediators - Unknown to but a few resourceful researchers, creatine uptake by the muscle cell is sodium dependent - sodium is required for proper muscle-creatine delivery and utilization. Providing the proper intra / extra-cellular creatine-sodium chemical gradient is crucial to ???hyper??? creatine transport - getting more creatine in the muscle than normally allowed under ordinary cellular-metabolic states. Creatine HSC stimulates sodium-creatine cotransport by increasing the transmembrane sodium concentration gradient. This increased sodium flow into the cell allows a thermodynamic creatine attatchment to ???hitch-a-ride??? in with the sodium. Creatine HSC provides a precise sodium requirement to increase cellular creatine accumulation through cross-membrane sodium transport. Another first in the industry.

Dual-Phosphate / Taurine Matrix - Creatine HSC integrates a precise sodium-potassium phosphate combination along with HPLC Taurine for increased muscle cell hydration and insulin-like mediation for creatine transport to promote an optimum cellular medium for accelerated muscle growth. Controlled studies have demonstrated Taurine???s potent insulin-like characteristics and have also shown insulin potentiating attributes as well. This dual mimic-potentiate ability may foster an even greater net effect in insulin mediated creatine transport. Numerous studies are indicating the more creatine that can be driven into the muscle cell, the more potential for substantial lean mass accumulation.

DGC - Creatine HSC incorporates new high-glycemic-index dextrorotatory glucose crystals. This new glucose component helps mediate a significant increase in creatine uptake and retention by having a sharp impact on serum insulin levels. This insulin ???spike??? mediates a ???hyper??? uptake of creatine into the muscle cell. DGC provides this insulin medium without the overly sweet sensation other insulin spiking methods produce. Not only does Creatine HSC redefine the science of creatine supplementation, but it now provides a refreshing way to do it.

New Creatine HSC comes in two awesome and refreshing flavors - Juicy Grape and Lemon Squeeze. Both are available in 2.2 pound (23 servings) and 4 pound (41 servings) containers. You just scoop it into a glass, add cold water and stir. Creatine HSC mixes instantly into a great tasting, very refreshing and potent muscle-building drink. It doesn???t load you down or weigh heavy on your stomach. Creatine HSC is simple to use and very effective.

Creatine HSC is a breakthrough supplement with a unique precision ???Hyper-Saturation" formula that integrates the absolute latest in creatine research, delivering you the most scientifically advanced creatine formula available to help you build lean muscle and strength faster. Creatine HSC is defining a new era in creatine effectiveness. Creatine HSC will change the way you think about fast muscle growth!

Creatine HSC Ingredients

Serving size: 1 Scoop - 44 Grams
Servings per container: 80
5 grams of micronized creatine monohydrate per serving.

Ingredients: DGC (Dextrorotatory Glucose Crystals), Creatine Complex-5??? (Pure HPLC tested and laboratory certified "micronized" Creatine Monohydrate, Niacinamide, Pantothenic Acid, Thiamin Hydrochloride, Riboflavin), Taurine, Red Beet Powder, Malic Acid, Natural & Artificial Flavors, Dipotassium Phosphate, Disodium Phosphate, Magnesium Sulfate, and FD & C #2.
[end quote]

I find cordial preferably sugar free works well too . It's not quite the same as an EE but I can't even taake the stuff without it. Huuge help for bloat issues!! . Love that combo


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 21, 2007)

Taurine works awesome for cramps way better then potassium for me, but there has also been very basic studies of taurine improving memory


----------



## Arnold (Jul 22, 2007)

*L-Taurine:
by David Tolson

Introduction*

Taurine is a conditionally essential amino acid that is the most abundant free amino acid in many tissues. Taurine is different than most other amino acids because it is not incorporated into proteins, but it does play many roles in the body, including bile acid conjugation, detoxification, membrane stabilization, osmoregulation, and modulation of excitatory neurotransmission and intracellular calcium levels. The mean taurine intake in humans is estimated to be around 60 mg daily, but supplementation can far exceed this amount and readily increases taurine levels in many tissues. This article will briefly cover some of the many possible utilities of taurine supplementation.

*Exercise*

Exercise causes a significant reduction of taurine levels in skeletal muscle, as does aging [1-3]. In these conditions, supplemental taurine improves exercise performance and electrical and contractile properties of skeletal muscle in rodents, respectively [1, 3]. In healthy rats, taurine increased running time to exhaustion from 73.8 minutes to 98.8 minutes. Additionally, the weights of the gastrocnemius and soleus muscles were increased, but the difference was not statistically significant [1]. A beverage containing taurine, caffeine, and simple carbs increases endurance performance in humans, and a significant portion of these effects is due to the taurine alone [1, 4]. However, it has not been established if it was due to a synergistic relationship, as taurine-only studies have not yet been conducted in humans. Taurine also counteracts exercise-induced weakness in a mouse model of dystrophy, and is superior to creatine in this regard [5], and it protects muscle tissue from ischemia-reperfusion injury [6]. Among the postulated mechanisms of action are membrane stabilization and modulation of ion channels or calcium ion storage capacity [1, 3-4], although there could be a wide variety of reasons for this effect (such as osmoregulation). 

L-Taurine - full article here...


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Jul 22, 2007)

I hadn't actually registered that about the bile conjugation. With my advanced liver disease and having trouble with producing enough bile that can effectively digest my food without sending me into liver failure with what flour does to me in any great quantity and trying to now use casava and b.b. formulars for my complex carb, that's Good to hear like that.. I'll take that myself . 

Thanks.


----------



## Zinthar (Jul 30, 2007)

Prince, I read the David Tolson article and while it seems very interesting, I'm not sure how much credibility it has...

Specifically because Taurine is NOT an amino acid, it's an amino sulfonic acid (lacking the carboxyl group needed to be an amino acid).

That said, I've been taking Taurine in the form of Monster lo-carb energy drinks (2000mg of taurine per can) and haven't encountered any serious negative side effects... I can definitely feel the euphoria brought on by the Ginseng, but this seems to make me more motivated while at the gym.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Jul 30, 2007)

Sorry to jump in here but check these out 

taurine vs L-tyrosine + amino acid and bile conjugation - Google Search

Blooming tianshi lotus.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 31, 2007)

Zinthar said:


> Prince, I read the David Tolson article and while it seems very interesting, I'm not sure how much credibility it has...



it looks like David did his research with 60 cited references to his article:


*References*
1. J Orthop Sci. 2003;8(3):415-9. Effects of taurine administration in rat skeletal muscles on exercise. Yatabe Y, Miyakawa S, Miyazaki T, Matsuzaki Y, Ochiai N.
2. Med Sci Sports Exerc. 2002 May;34(5):793-7. Decreased taurine concentration in skeletal muscles after exercise for various durations. Matsuzaki Y, Miyazaki T, Miyakawa S, Bouscarel B, Ikegami T, Tanaka N.
3. J Pharmacol Exp Ther. 1998 Sep;286(3):1183-90. Chronic administration of taurine to aged rats improves the electrical and contractile properties of skeletal muscle fibers. Pierno S, De Luca A, Camerino C, Huxtable RJ, Camerino DC.
4. Amino Acids. 2001;20(1):75-82. The influence of a taurine containing drink on cardiac parameters before and after exercise measured by echocardiography. Baum M, Weiss M.
5. J Pharmacol Exp Ther. 2003 Jan;304(1):453-63. Enhanced dystrophic progression in mdx mice by exercise and beneficial effects of taurine and insulin-like growth factor-1. De Luca A, Pierno S, Liantonio A, Cetrone M, Camerino C, Fraysse B, Mirabella M, Servidei S, Ruegg UT, Conte Camerino D.
6. Eur J Surg. 2000 May;166(5):375-9. Taurine protects against early and late skeletal muscle dysfunction secondary to ischaemia reperfusion injury. McLaughlin R, Bowler D, Kelly CJ, Kay E, Bouchier-Hayes D.
7. Altern Med Rev. 1998 Apr;3(2):128-36. Therapeutic applications of taurine. Birdsall TC.
8. J Cardiovasc Pharmacol. 2003 May;41(5):726-33. Taurine renders the cell resistant to ischemia-induced injury in cultured neonatal rat cardiomyocytes. Takahashi K, Ohyabu Y, Takahashi K, Solodushko V, Takatani T, Itoh T, Schaffer SW, Azuma J.
9. Arzneimittelforschung. 1998 Apr;48(4):360-4. Protective effects of taurine against reperfusion-induced arrhythmias in isolated ischemic rat heart. Chahine R, Feng J.
10. Biol Trace Elem Res. 2002 Summer;87(1-3):171-82. Cardiac functions and taurine's actions at different extracellular calcium concentrations in forced swimming stress-loaded rats. Satoh H, Nakatani T, Tanaka T, Haga S.
11. Amino Acids. 2002;23(4):381-93. Treatment of hypertension with oral taurine: experimental and clinical studies. Militante JD, Lombardini JB.
12. Biosci Biotechnol Biochem. 2002 Aug;66(8):1755-8. Improving effect of dietary taurine supplementation on the oxidative stress and lipid levels in the plasma, liver and aorta of rabbits fed on a high-cholesterol diet. Balkan J, Kanbagli O, Hatipoglu A, Kucuk M, Cevikbas U, Aykac-Toker G, Uysal M.
13. Amino Acids. 2002;23(4):433-9. Dietary taurine enhances cholesterol degradation and reduces serum and liver cholesterol concentrations in rats fed a high-cholesterol diet. Yokogoshi H, Oda H.
14. Clin Exp Pharmacol Physiol. 2003 Apr;30(4):295-9. Effects of taurine on serum cholesterol levels and development of atherosclerosis in spontaneously hyperlipidaemic mice. Matsushima Y, Sekine T, Kondo Y, Sakurai T, Kameo K, Tachibana M, Murakami S.
15. J Nutr Sci Vitaminol (Tokyo). 2002 Dec;48(6):483-90. The effect of taurine on plasma cholesterol concentration in genetic type 2 diabetic GK rats. Nishimura N, Umeda C, Ona H, Yokogoshi H.
16. Circulation. 2001 Sep 4;104(10):1165-70. Taurine prevents the decrease in expression and secretion of extracellular superoxide dismutase induced by homocysteine: amelioration of homocysteine-induced endoplasmic reticulum stress by taurine. Nonaka H, Tsujino T, Watari Y, Emoto N, Yokoyama M.
17. Circulation. 2003 Jan 28;107(3):410-5. Taurine and vitamin C modify monocyte and endothelial dysfunction in young smokers. Fennessy FM, Moneley DS, Wang JH, Kelly CJ, Bouchier-Hayes DJ.
18. J Surg Res. 2003 Oct;114(2):298-9. Taurine supplementation reverses endothelial cell dysfunction and promotes mobilisation of endothelial progenitor cells. Moloney MA, Kelly JJ, Condron CM, Roche-Nagle G, O'Donnell DH, Fennessy FM, Bouchier-Hayes DJ.
19. Nutr Neurosci. 2001;4(6):439-43. Taurine as a micronutrient in development and regeneration of the central nervous system. Lima L, Obregon F, Cubillos S, Fazzino F, Jaimes I.
20. Salimaki J, Scriba G, Piepponen TP, Rautolahti N, Ahtee L. The effects of systemically administered taurine and N-pivaloyltaurine on striatal extracellular dopamine and taurine in freely moving rats. Naunyn Schmiedebergs Arch Pharmacol. 2003 Aug;368(2):134-41. Epub 2003 Jul 26.
21. Arch Physiol Biochem. 2001 Feb;109(1):90-4. Taurine protects against carbon tetrachloride toxicity in the cultured neurons and in vivo. Vohra BP, Hui X.
22. Int J Neurosci. 2001 Aug;108(1-2):55-67. Taurine increases rat survival and reduces striatal damage caused by 3-nitropropionic acid. Rivas-Arancibia S, Rodriguez AI, Zigova T, Willing AE, Brown WD, Cahill DW, Sanberg PR.
23. Eur J Pharmacol. 2003 May 2;468(1):21-5. Taurine reduces ammonia- and N-methyl-D-aspartate-induced accumulation of cyclic GMP and hydroxyl radicals in microdialysates of the rat striatum. Hilgier W, Anderzhanova E, Oja SS, Saransaari P, Albrecht J.
24. Acupunct Electrother Res. 2002;27(2):129-36. Effect of taurine in combination with electroacupuncture on neuronal damage following transient focal cerebral ischemia in rats. Guo J, Li R, Zhao P, Cheng J.
25. Brain Res. 2003 Jul 11;977(2):290-3. Changes in the striatal extracellular levels of dopamine and dihydroxyphenylacetic acid evoked by ammonia and N-methyl-D-aspartate: modulation by taurine. Anderzhanova E, Oja SS, Saransaari P, Albrecht J.
26. Adv Exp Med Biol. 2003;526:527-36. Taurine regulates mitochondrial calcium homeostasis. El Idrissi A, Trenkner E.
27. Epilepsia. 2003 Sep;44(9):1145-52. Effects of taurine and glycine on epileptiform activity induced by removal of mg2+ in combined rat entorhinal cortex-hippocampal slices. Kirchner A, Breustedt J, Rosche B, Heinemann UF, Schmieden V.
28. Adv Exp Med Biol. 2003;526:515-25. Prevention of epileptic seizures by taurine. El Idrissi A, Messing J, Scalia J, Trenkner E.
29. Neural Plast. 2000;7(4):245-59. Improvement of impaired memory in mice by taurine. Vohra BP, Hui X.
30. Environ Res. 2000 Jan;82(1):7-17. Effects of taurine on ozone-induced memory deficits and lipid peroxidation levels in brains of young, mature, and old rats. Rivas-Arancibia S, Dorado-Martinez C, Borgonio-Perez G, Hiriart-Urdanivia M, Verdugo-Diaz L, Duran-Vazquez A, Colin-Baranque L, Avila-Costa MR.
31. Am J Physiol Endocrinol Metab. 2003 Oct;285(4):E744-53. Epub 2003 Jun 10. N-acetylcysteine and taurine prevent hyperglycemia-induced insulin resistance in vivo: possible role of oxidative stress. Haber CA, Lam TK, Yu Z, Gupta N, Goh T, Bogdanovic E, Giacca A, Fantus IG.
32. Amino Acids. 2002;22(1):27-38. Taurine modulates kallikrein activity and glucose metabolism in insulin resistant rats. Nandhini AT, Anuradha CV.
33. J Pharmacol Exp Ther. 2000 Apr;293(1):82-90. Taurine and niacin block lung injury and fibrosis by down-regulating bleomycin-induced activation of transcription nuclear factor-kappaB in mice. Gurujeyalakshmi G, Wang Y, Giri SN.
34. Exp Lung Res. 1998 Sep-Oct;24(5):659-74. Taurine protects rat bronchioles from acute ozone exposure: a freeze fracture and electron microscopic study. Gordon RE, Park E, Laskin D, Schuller-Levis GB.
35. Nutr Neurosci. 2002 Apr;5(2):75-90. Taurine: evidence of physiological function in the retina. Militante JD, Lombardini JB.
36. Metab Brain Dis. 2002 Sep;17(3):183-97. Treatment with taurine, diltiazem, and vitamin E retards the progressive visual field reduction in retinitis pigmentosa: a 3-year follow-up study. Pasantes-Morales H, Quiroz H, Quesada O.
37. Zhonghua Yan Ke Za Zhi. 2002 Mar;38(3):157-60. [The role of taurine as hydroxyl radical inhibitor and its effect on lipid peroxidation in selenite cataract] [Article in Chinese] Zhang W, Chen C, Dong B, Lu D, Chen D.
38. Free Radic Res. 2003 Mar;37(3):323-30. Potential therapeutic effect of antioxidants in experimental diabetic retina: a comparison between chronic taurine and vitamin E plus selenium supplementations. Di Leo MA, Ghirlanda G, Gentiloni Silveri N, Giardina B, Franconi F, Santini SA.
39. Amino Acids. 2002;23(4):401-6. Chronic taurine supplementation ameliorates oxidative stress and Na+ K+ ATPase impairment in the retina of diabetic rats. Di Leo MA, Santini SA, Cercone S, Lepore D, Gentiloni Silveri N, Caputo S, Greco AV, Giardina B, Franconi F, Ghirlanda G.
40. Hum Exp Toxicol. 2001 Jan;20(1):23-7. The protective effect of taurine against thioacetamide hepatotoxicity of rats. Dogru-Abbasoglu S, Kanbagli O, Balkan J, Cevikbas U, Aykac-Toker G, Uysal M.
41. Indian J Exp Biol. 2002 Sep;40(9):1016-9. Response of liver antioxidant system to taurine in rats fed high fructose diet. Nandhini AT, Balakrishnan SD, Anuradha CV.
42. Biol Pharm Bull. 2002 Sep;25(9):1231-3. Taurine treatment reduces hepatic lipids and oxidative stress in chronically ethanol-treated rats. Balkan J, Kanbagli O, Aykac-Toker G, Uysal M.
43. Am J Physiol Gastrointest Liver Physiol. 2001 Jun;280(6):G1274-9. Role of taurine in preventing acetaminophen-induced hepatic injury in the rat. Waters E, Wang JH, Redmond HP, Wu QD, Kay E, Bouchier-Hayes D.
44. J Hypertens. 2002 Nov;20(11):2269-74. The protective effects of taurine against renal damage by salt loading in Dahl salt-sensitive rats. Chiba Y, Ando K, Fujita T.
45. Chemotherapy. 2002 Mar;48(1):42-8. Protection effects of Taurine supplementation against cisplatin-induced nephrotoxicity in rats. Saad SY, Al-Rikabi AC.
46. Endoscopy. 2000 Apr;32(4):294-9. Gastric mucosal damage caused by monochloramine in the rat and protective effect of taurine: endoscopic observation through gastric fistula. Kodama M, Tsukada H, Ooya M, Onomura M, Saito T, Fukuda K, Nakamura H, Taniguchi T, Tominaga M, Hosokawa M, Fujita J, Seino Y.
47. Toxicology. 2001 Oct 30;167(3):173-80. Effect of taurine on toxicity of cadmium in rats. Hwang DF, Wang LC.
48. Food Chem Toxicol. 1998 Mar;36(3):239-44. Effect of taurine on toxicity of copper in rats. Hwang DF, Wang LC, Cheng HM.
49. Arch Environ Contam Toxicol. 2001 Nov;41(4):397-402. Antioxidant effect of taurine against lead-induced oxidative stress. Gurer H, Ozgunes H, Saygin E, Ercal N.
50. Food Chem Toxicol. 2000 Jul;38(7):585-91. Effect of taurine on toxicity of oxidized fish oil in rats. Hwang DF, Hour JL, Cheng HM.
51. Amino Acids. 2002;22(2):187-98. An investigation on skin wound healing in mice with a taurine-chitosan gel formulation. Degim Z, Celebi N, Sayan H, Babul A, Erdogan D, Take G.
52. Amino Acids. 2002;23(4):441-5. Effects of taurine on polymorphonuclear phagocytosis activity in burned patients. Farriol M, Venereo Y, Rossello J, Gomez P, Palao R, Orta X, Segovia-Silvestre T.
53. J Invest Dermatol. 2003 Aug;121(2):354-61. Role of taurine accumulation in keratinocyte hydration. Janeke G, Siefken W, Carstensen S, Springmann G, Bleck O, Steinhart H, Hoger P, Wittern KP, Wenck H, Stab F, Sauermann G, Schreiner V, Doering T.
54. Biochem Pharmacol. 2001 Jul 1;62(1):29-39. Dietary taurine manipulations in aged male Fischer 344 rat tissue: taurine concentration, taurine biosynthesis, and oxidative markers. Eppler B, Dawson R Jr.
55. Mech Ageing Dev. 1999 Feb 1;107(1):73-91. Effects of dietary taurine supplementation or deprivation in aged male Fischer 344 rats. Dawson R Jr, Liu S, Eppler B, Patterson T.
56. Adv Exp Med Biol. 2003;526:277-83. Dietary taurine intake and serum taurine levels of women on Jeju Island. Kim ES, Kim JS, Yim MH, Jeong Y, Ko YS, Watanabe T, Nakatsuka H, Nakatsuka S, Matsuda-Inoguchi N, Shimbo S, Ikeda M.
57. High Alt Med Biol. 2000 Summer;1(2):105-10. Mechanisms of taurine antihypoxic and antioxidant action. Mankovskaya IN, Serebrovskaya TV, Swanson RJ, Vavilova GL, Kharlamova ON.
58. FEMS Microbiol Lett. 2003 Sep 26;226(2):195-202. Taurine: new implications for an old amino acid. Schuller-Levis GB, Park E.
59. Am J Hypertens. 2003 Aug;16(8):673-80. Effects of taurine and enalapril on kidney function of the hypertensive glucose-intolerant rat. Mozaffari MS, Miyata N, Schaffer SW.
60. J Am Soc Nephrol. 2003 Aug;14(8 Suppl 3):S250-3. Effects of antioxidants in diabetes-induced oxidative stress in the glomeruli of diabetic rats. Koya D, Hayashi K, Kitada M, Kashiwagi A, Kikkawa R, Haneda M.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 1, 2007)

Zinthar said:


> Prince, I read the David Tolson article and while it seems very interesting, I'm not sure how much credibility it has...
> 
> Specifically because Taurine is NOT an amino acid, it's an amino sulfonic acid (lacking the carboxyl group needed to be an amino acid).
> 
> That said, I've been taking Taurine in the form of Monster lo-carb energy drinks (2000mg of taurine per can) and haven't encountered any serious negative side effects... I can definitely feel the euphoria brought on by the Ginseng, but this seems to make me more motivated while at the gym.



It may not be an amino acid, but is still called an Amino in many papers.


----------

